# Safety Recall Echo PB-8010 & Shindaiwa EB810



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

*Recall date:
March 5, 2020*

*Name of product:
ECHO and Shindaiwa Backpack Blowers and replacement straps*

*Remedy:*
Consumers should immediately stop using the backpack blowers and return them to an authorized ECHO or Shindaiwa dealer for a free repair. To locate the nearest authorized dealer, go to the ECHO Store Locator at www.echo-usa.com or the Shindaiwa Dealer Locator at www.shindaiwa-usa.com.

*Incidents/Injuries:*
The firm has received 62 reports of incidents, including one minor injury, when pieces of blower were expelled from the machine, hitting a consumer in the neck.

*Hazard:*
The blower's shoulder straps, plastic buckles, or the anti-static ground wire can be drawn into the blower fan and fan housing causing plastic pieces to be expelled from the machine, posing laceration and impact hazards.

*links to recalls for effected serial number ranges:*
https://cpsc.gov/Recalls/2020/ECHO-Recalls-Backpack-Blowers-and-Replacement-Shoulder-Straps-Due-to-Laceration-and-Impact-Hazards

https://www.echo-usa.com/getattachment/eb43ccf0-68b2-4871-b6fa-6aed103568b6/PB-8010H%20and%20PB-8010T%20Important%20Safety%20Recall%20Notice..pdf


----------

